
How to Make UI/UX for AR Navigation App? - ped4enko
http://gbksoft.com/blog/how-to-make-ui-ux-for-ar-navigation-app/?utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=post_link&utm_content=comment
======
ped4enko
Convert lengthy text blocks into voice over notifications.

